# Opinions on used Delta 22-560 12.5" planer



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I found a Delta model 22-560 12.5" x 6" planer in CL. Seller wants $250 (hopefully negotiable) for it.

Don't have much experience with planers. Interested in the input of anyone with experience especially with Delta planers.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Can't offer you anything on this specific planer, but you might want to take a look at the sister sites as well, lumberjocks and woodworkingtalk. Links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Haven't used it. But if in the market, I would consider it. Older Delta tools were always good for me.

CPO Outlets is listing that model at $369 new, including free shipping.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> I found a Delta model 22-560 12.5" x 6" planer in CL. Seller wants $250 (hopefully negotiable) for it.
> 
> Don't have much experience with planers. Interested in the input of anyone with experience especially with Delta planers.
> 
> I had one of those, served me well over the time i had it, recently sold it to a relative with a new spare set of knives for $150.00, i'd try and negotiate the price down $175/$200 at most.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

From what I've heard it's a good unit, but Delta tools are notoriously hard to get parts for.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for then input folks. I am going to go check it out and if it is in good nick try to work a deal.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going to agree with Canarywood on this, 175 - 200 $ would be more of a deal.

Inspect those knives very well, as well as any bearings, or feed parts. 

You really don't know how many "miles " is on this. 

Just because something is clean , don't mean they did not scrub off the years of gunk that might have built up on it.

Not all people value their stuff as much as we do.


ED


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks Ed, I will check it carefully. Plan to take a board to try it with.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bring cash. 

Craigslist sales are not great negotiators. 

Offer $140 and start to walk out if they balk. Stop when he gets to $150 and that is all. Definitely don't pay over $175.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Windows on Wash said:


> Bring cash.
> 
> Craigslist sales are not great negotiators.
> 
> Offer $140 and start to walk out if they balk. Stop when he gets to $150 and that is all. Definitely don't pay over $175.



Good to know. When it comes to Craigslist, I only deal in cash.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> Thanks Ed, I will check it carefully. Plan to take a board to try it with.


So when are you going to tell us about that 22-560 you were going to look at???


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

It didn't pan out. Owner didn't want to negotiate.

Perhaps it was for the best. I ended up buying a WEN from Amazon which cost me less. Tried it out today and it worked pretty good. I did a review of it in the tools forum.


----------

